# First time engine removal mk1 1.8



## peepsk8 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been researching on how to remove the engine and I thought I was confident enough to take it out, I'm no expert but I'm definitely putting in the effort to learn . I spent a couple hours on it today so far took off my radiator/fan, my metering head/air box, took off my axles, unplugged most of the wires connected to my motor, took off my intake manifold and pried those 2 clips connecting from my exhaust pipe to the exhaust. after i remove those clips should it just come right off? anything else I have to take off before i unbolt the motor mounts? there should be 3 right? one on the back of the motor, passenger , and driver side correct? I saw a mount on the front underneath the radiator, is that a mount as well? excuse me for the headache from reading this but you're reply is greatly appreciated 


thanks,


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

peepsk8 said:


> I've been researching on how to remove the engine and I thought I was confident enough to take it out, I'm no expert but I'm definitely putting in the effort to learn . I spent a couple hours on it today so far took off my radiator/fan, my metering head/air box, took off my axles, unplugged most of the wires connected to my motor, took off my intake manifold and pried those 2 clips connecting from my exhaust pipe to the exhaust. after i remove those clips should it just come right off? anything else I have to take off before i unbolt the motor mounts? there should be 3 right? one on the back of the motor, passenger , and driver side correct? I saw a mount on the front underneath the radiator, is that a mount as well? excuse me for the headache from reading this but you're reply is greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> thanks,


mk1 got 4 mounts. driver, passenger, front and rear..

engine comes out the BOTTOM.. dont try pulling it thru the top unless you take the mount brackets off. its still harder than its worth. might have to take the intake/exhaust manifolds off to get it to clear the exhaust..


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

if i could do it again, i would take off the head so that i didnt have to jack the front of my car up so high... (aba bottom end swap)

sounds like your on your way.. good luck!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

((a.v.))mk-1 said:


> if i could do it again, i would take off the head so that i didnt have to jack the front of my car up so high... (aba bottom end swap)
> 
> sounds like your on your way.. good luck!


i dont mind leaning the engine back a bit to slide it out from under the car. i always have my car on ramps, or a lift when im working on it..


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree its not horrible, I juat remember having the front valence 36 inches off the ground, with j:banghead:ack stands.


----------



## peepsk8 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok cool guys thanks for all your advise, so much for a cherry picker, i guess i can still use it to guide the motor down and to take the pressure off the mount bolts. I think i still have to remove the power steering hoses and the clutch cable, I still have to do research on that, I'm putting in an aba motor from a mk3 i believe, I got a really good deal on this motor that's already been tuned for turbo with low compression pistons, new gaskets, new belts, what I wasn't so sure about is that its on a 1.8 block with a 2.0 head but the block was bored out to 1905cc? It should just bolt right up right? as for the fuel management I also still have to do my research , I'm not sure on how to set up because I'm currently on CIS and i believe the new motor is difignant. 
does anyone know I'll be able to splice into my stock mk1 wiring harness? what do you guys recommend? I'm tryna be on the road with a fresh painted engine bay, already dumped, with some offset wheels, painted ninja turtle green with a basket on top :laugh:
I'm probably gunna make a custom junkyard turbo set up, I got some buddies who can hook me up with the fabrications. Help me out ya'll ! thanks for all you're advice! 
hope you guys can see the pics!


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

cant see the pics.. but i would DEFINITALLY reccomend a cherry picker.... that last trans mount underneath the car is scary to unbolt with out it held up, splicing gets complicated... id probably rather find a donor car and just swap it all over, sounds like a good build keep it up! post some pics!


----------



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow it is so much easier to take it out the top with an engine hoist.. well worth it. If you do use a hoist remove your hood too. 

If you haven't already remove your starter and the front motor mount bracket. Also completely remove the rear tranny mount: both the bracket on the bottom of the car and the mount on the tranny, the mount bracket on the tranny can stay. Also you need to unhook the shift linkage: the R clip on the rod across the top and unhook the linkage bar on the bottom. 

Now the only thing holding the engine in are the passenger side motor mount and the mount on the 5th gear housing of the tranny. The engine should be free of everything else ( all wiring connections undone, etc). Run a chain between the two mounts on the cylinder head and hook up the hoist to it. First unhook the tranny mount, let the engine drop enough so you can remove the 2 bolts holding the mount and take it off. Then take the bolt out of the passenger side mount and the engine will be free. raise it slowly and guide the engine out of the engine bay. It would be smart to have a small a chain slack as possible between the cylinder head lift mounts so you don't have to raise the boom real high to get the motor out. 

Be prepared that the motor will slip on the hoist chain - no big deal, the tranny end will hang down some. 

On the re-install the objective is to get the passenger side and 5th gear housing mounts hooked up so the engine sits unsupported. Then you put all the other stuff back on. 

Good luck


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ive never had luck going out the top. all my cars are diesels, and some of those mounts are in the way, and will not easily come off with the engine in the car..

i guess with a gasser, out the top might be halfways possible.. but with a diesel, out the bottom is all ive ever done.


----------

